# I am so mad my cat has worms



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

So my cat has tapeworms. She is an indoor cat that NEVER goes outside unless it is a trip to the vet. She gets revolution once a month and she still has tapeworms. So now I have to quaretine her in a room away from all the other animals. And because it is Saturday night I have to wait to get her medicine untill Monday morning from work. Why the heck am I giving her revolution if she is going to get them anyway?

AHHH I am so frustrated right now. :evil:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe your cat has had tapeworms all along. Revolution doesn't kill tapeworms; it kills _fleas_, which are the vector for tapeworms. So don't beat yourself up over it. I don't think it's your fault or any reflection on you as a cat caretaker.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Your cat might have had them all along, sometimes worms aren't always "caught" right away. Revolution doesn't kill tapeworms, it kills fleas, ear mites, round worms, and hook worms, but not tapeworms.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't think she has had them very long. She was dewormed and got all the vaccines she needed when she was a kitten. I think I would have noticed, but maybe not. I try to look for the kind of stuff and check their litterboxes just to be sure, but again it is possible that I missed something. 

I made a mistake- I was thinking roundworms, but she actually has tapeworms, so you guys are correct about the Revolution not doing anything. I am just a little frazzled about this, so I am not thinking clearly. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Adrienne said:


> She was dewormed and got all the vaccines she needed when she was a kitten. ..... check their litterboxes just to be sure,


The shelters around here (if you got her at a shelter) use a dewormer that doesn't kill tapeworms (Strongid). Maybe it's the same were you live. Also, I think it would be extraordinarily difficult to spot a tapeworm segment in litterbox contents. Now just unfrazzle yourself, deal with it, and all will be well!! 8)


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

timskitties said:


> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> > She was dewormed and got all the vaccines she needed when she was a kitten. ..... check their litterboxes just to be sure,
> ...


She was not a shelter kitty. 

I think I have calmed down and she will get taken care of tomorrow. I do feel bad about stuffing her in a room all alone though. She just sits at the door and cries. Poor baby.

Thanks!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

(I'm not too happy with this winking-cat smiley. At first glance the cat ears look like horns!! )


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

You really don't have to quarantine a cat for tapeworm. The only way they get is is by licking and swallowing a flea or digesting a rodent that carries tapeworm. The chances of your other cats getting it from the one affected is quite remote.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't see why its neccessary to keep her seperate from the other cats. The tapeworm cat only be transmitted by an intermediate host (fleas) and not directly from cat to cat. If there are no fleas in your home, there's no need to worry about any of the others contracting the worms.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

CTCat said:


> You really don't have to quarantine a cat for tapeworm. The only way they get is is by licking and swallowing a flea or digesting a rodent that carries tapeworm. The chances of your other cats getting it from the one affected is quite remote.


So not to get too gross, but the tape worms were falling on the furniture and on my other cat when they would play.

Also, we have dogs-dogs like to sniff rearends of the cats, so it was creating quite a little mess. It is just easier to keep her away from everyone else right now.


----------

